# Web  -  kauroff.    2002 .

## kauroff.

.  http://kauroff.com 
 kauroff.     .
 :
-   ()
-  
-   
-        (   )
-        ,     -.
-  -      . ( 8600 ).
-       , ,  .  
    2002 ,   : ., , . 20.
 2008     : . , ., . 16. 
  .
  .
   ,  . 
  ,  .
http://kauroff.com 
          -- kauroff. --   .
  : Fox, AquaStudio, kSoft. 
E-mail: boss@poltav.com
E-mail: kauroffmanager@gmail.com

+380 (532) 69-12-35
+380 (44) 332-88-23
. 
+380 (50) 20-74-888

----------

.  : "    2002 , ...
 2008     ".    ʳ.   .))

----------


## estrangeiro

> .  : "    2002 , ...
>  2008     ".    ʳ.   .))

      ,    -   ,  ?
     ?

----------


## rust

16     .    ?

----------

*estrangeiro*, .       ().      .    ,     ,    ,  ,     .  ?

----------


## estrangeiro

**,  , ...   ,           -, ,   .       .          .           . (  )
    "  "      ( )   ,        (  ).

----------

*estrangeiro*,      ,    볺.   ,  ,   .        .      .

----------


## estrangeiro

> ,  ,   .        .

                .   .  
     ,        .     -     ,              .
    ,  ,     ,      ...

----------


## qqqwww

.
     -    =)

----------


## estrangeiro

> .
>      -    =)

    , ,   .  26   60    ""  .   kauroff  -, ,   .      (    ),            kauroff.    -    .    .

----------


## qqqwww

,   =)  

> kauroff.    ,       .

   -   :D
  -      5    - 1500  - .
 ,  .       ,   ,          ,      .
  ,       CMS. 
   kauroff,      =) ()

----------


## esto

> , ,   .  26   60    ""  .   kauroff  -, ,   .      (    ),            kauroff.    -    .    .

            kauroff.     .          .

----------


## estrangeiro

> ,   =) 
>    kauroff,      =) ()

        3.00  ( -5.00)
    kauroff       .

----------


## qqqwww

> kauroff.     .          .

    ? 
2estrangeiro:    3 ,    .     ,     .
     ?

----------


## estrangeiro

> ?

  **:    ?  ?  ?      ....

----------


## kauroff.

.  .
      / . 
         . 
 --  8    .
  ,    ,       :
 (       ), 
   , 
    (     ,      --   ).
,      ,   --  . 
     2008-.      ,   ,    .  , ,  . 
 :          ,     .  ,      -    (-  NDA - ).

----------

